# מונחי ביטוח באנגלית



## יהושע זהבי (24/12/10)

מונחי ביטוח באנגלית 
איך אומרים באנגלית "ביטוח ביטול השתתפות עצמית" ו-"ביטוח החזר השתתפות עצמית"?


----------



## billc (24/12/10)

אני יודע שDeductible קשור להשתתפות עצמית 
נניח מגדירים לך 1000$ Deductible זאת אומרת שאתה צריך לשלם 1000$ לפני שהביטוח מתחיל לשלם (לא ממש מדויק, אבל זה בגדול) "paid out of pocket " זה מה שאתה משלם מהכיס שלך Reimbursement מונח שמשתמשים בהחזרים compensating someone for an expense החזרים על הוצאות כספיות שהיו לך


----------



## nygener (24/12/10)

אולי יעזור לך המונחים מהאתרים באנגלית בארץ 
חברות ההשכרה הישראליות באתר שלהם באנגלית: כמובן שמדובר על מונחים בארץ אבל הרעיון הכללי יעזור לך אלדן: Definitions Comprehensive Insurance The vehicle is insured according to the laws of the State of Israel. Liability Damage Waiver (L.D.W.) is mandatory and must be purchased from Eldan. Collision Damage Waiver (C.D.W.) and Theft Protection (T.P.) can be provided upon request.Waivable Excess/Deductible ranges from $500 to $1,100 according to the car group. The above coverage does not include damage to undercarriage & tires of the vehicle. The renter will be required to pay the full amount for any damage caused to the mentioned parts. Mandatory 3rd party liability Choosing this type of insurance means that in the event of any damage to the vehicle, you, the lessee and not the credit card company, will be held liable for repairs. Therefore, you are requested to leave a security deposit of 2500$ + the reservation sum (on your credit card) which will not be used unless there is a claim אוויס: Definitions CDW: Collision Damage Waiver in case of accident or vandalism. In any case non-waivable excess will apply. Super CDW: will revoke the responsibility for damage in case of accident or vandalism. Charge of $6-$10 per day, according to car group. TP: Theft Protection. In any case non-waivable excess will apply. Super TP: will revoke the responsibility in case of car theft or damage. Charge of $2-$6 per day according to car group. LI: Third Party Liability. Should you choose not to purchase the CDW and TP coverage Avis Offers and rely on the coverage offered by your credit card company, it is your responsibility to notify the credit card company and verify its term and conditions of coverage. Please arrive to rental station with a certificate about your coverage from your credit card company. PAI: Personal Accident Insurance. $3 per day. הרץ: Insurance definitions: CDW (Collision Damage Waiver) – coverage for damage to the rental vehicle and to third party vehicle. In any case, primary policy holder's participation will apply in case of damage as determined in accordance with type of vehicle. TP (Theft Protection) – coverage against theft of the rental vehicle. In any case, primary policy holder's participation will apply in case of theft, as determined in accordance with type of vehicle. TPPD (Third party property damage)-the renter shall be required to pay a participatory fee (deductible) for third party property damage up to the amount stipulated in this regard herein. In addition, in this regard the renter shall pay to Hertz, immediately upon first demand, the full cost for all damages, losses and expenses incurred by Hertz as a result of the loss and\or damage caused to Hertz, however caused. Dear customer, should you choose not to purchase the CDW and TP coverage Hertz offers and rely on the coverage offered by your credit card company, it is your responsibility to notify the credit card company and verify the terms and conditions of said rental.


----------

